# FS: wild caught Altum Angelfish



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

********** C **********
Rehome my 5 Wild Caught Pure Altums:
Body 2.5inch, Total 5inch+. Asking $80/each.
Far side small ones in the following pic:








I have Four larger size Altums $100~120/each.

********** E **********
Fish Tank Decorations: Large $8/each, Small $1~3/each.









********** F **********
Fake Plants: Large $5/each. Small $1~$2/each.









***** G: group offers ******
1) buy all decor. for $20
2) buy all fake plants for $20
3) buy all decor. & fake plants for $30


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I took the journey to Eric's place this afternoon. He has a special fish room in his beautiful garden with lots of nice breeding tanks full of discus and angel fish. This is my first time visiting someone who breeds only angel fish and discus so I was naturally excited. 
His set up is really professional, and Eric was very helpful, and friendly. He obviously takes great pride in breeding and raising his fish. 
Thank you so much.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Many thanks Richard for your review

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I want to come by and buy more fish from you, will send you a Pm to confirm the time. Thank you.


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

Dam, how come you're selling the altums already? That sucks :l


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

er201 said:


> Dam, how come you're selling the altums already? That sucks :l


Hi Errol, I need more fund for my coming most favorite fishes


----------



## Yuki29 (Aug 22, 2012)

hi there, do you still have discus for sale?


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Yuki29 said:


> hi there, do you still have discus for sale?


Yes, they are still available to be selected.

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yuki29 (Aug 22, 2012)

where are you and how can i pickup them if i want some?


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Yuki29 said:


> where are you and how can i pickup them if i want some?


Just PM'ed

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rzxrey (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi. Im interested in your discus if its still available. Do you ship to Edmonton? Thanks


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

rzxrey said:


> Hi. Im interested in your discus if its still available. Do you ship to Edmonton? Thanks


Just PMed

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Lower the small angels price. Add group offers.


----------



## Meum (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello there Mr. Dragon,
I was out to your place and picked up some discus and angels. They are beautiful fish and all doing well, thanks very much.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Meum said:


> Hello there Mr. Dragon,
> I was out to your place and picked up some discus and angels. They are beautiful fish and all doing well, thanks very much.


Thanks a lot for your review


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

only wild caught altums & decor. & plants up for sale. all common angels gone.


----------

